# Giocatori con contratto in scadenza 2014



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Conoscendo la capacità di Galliani di prendere i calciatori last second ho controllato la lista di quelli in scadenza 2014 ipotizzando che vada a pescare da lì.

Ordinandoli in "presunto valore di mercato" quelli in scadenza 2014 sono:


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Manda un'email in via Turati 3.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2013)

Xabi Alonso+Vidic sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

E' un pò prestino visto più della metà di questa lista entro i prossimi mesi senz'altro rinnova.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Tra l'altro mi ero dimenticato di Abate.


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2013)

Dobbiamo assolutamente avere Alderweireld


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo assolutamente avere Alderweireld



È passato proprio oggi all'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> È passato proprio oggi all'Atletico Madrid.



Non é ancora ufficiale, quindi ci credo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Non é ancora ufficiale, quindi ci credo








Atterrato a Madrid per visite mediche e firma


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

ancora cono sta storia del trequartista ?

emanuelson, robinho, montolivo, nocerino, poli, saponara, constant... ma quanti ne voleti ?
siamo la squadra con piu trequartisti al MONDO


----------



## Stex (31 Agosto 2013)

Igor Akinfeev Porta, 27 anni
Nicklas Bendtner Attacco, 25 anni
Luca Antonelli Difesa, 26 ann
Martín Montoya Difesa, 22 anni
Raúl García Centrocampo, 27 anni


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2013)

Lewandoski ha rinnovato.


----------



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Aggiornato la lista in prima pagina... Bella scrematura da agosto...


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2014)

Credo manchi Fernando del porto,a meno che non ha rinnovato. Comunque ripeto che Matuidi e Menez li prenderei al volo.


----------



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Credo manchi Fernando del porto,a meno che non ha rinnovato. Comunque ripeto che Matuidi e Menez li prenderei al volo.



Avevo letto dappertutto che aveva rinnovato e l'ho tolto... Qualche nome interessante andrebbe pescato... 

Del portiere in cima alla lista che si dice??? Akinfeev lo descrivevano tutti come il nuovo Jasin, nessuno ne parla...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2014)

Akinfeev
Matuidi
Montoya
Vidic
Musacchio


----------



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Akinfeev
> Matuidi
> Montoya
> Vidic
> Musacchio



Aggiungerei anche Oba Oba... Ha appena 29 anni (anagrafici) e nel 4231 può giocare in almeno 3 ruoli...


----------



## Rui Costa (18 Gennaio 2014)

Montoya lo prenderà la Roma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei anche Oba Oba... Ha appena 29 anni (anagrafici) e nel 4231 può giocare in almeno 3 ruoli...



fai bene a specificare anagrafici


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2014)

Matuidi mi piace da matti, è un giocatore dotato di un agonismo, ritmo, intensità fuori dal comune. Ma non è "solo" questo, ha pure una discreta tecnica e capacità di inserimento. Mi stupisce l'abbiano lasciato andare in scadenza, anche se ovviamente hanno il potere economico di prendere anche gente più forte (Pogba).

Akinfeev ovviamente se si muove chiede un ingaggio super, ma per me queste sue presunte grandi capacità sono state più costruite (come per Casillas) dai media nel corso degli anni piuttosto che dalle prestazioni in campo.

Evrà lo prenderei al volo, fisicamente ancora in forma e si parla di un giocatore con mentalità vincente, con esperienza e conoscenze calcistiche di alto livello. Ma lo danno già per fatto al Monaco in estate. 

Per il resto un buona parte manco li conosco e gli altri li lascerei proprio perdere.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2014)

Matuidi a noi però non serve, a noi serve un Rui Costa, un Seedorf, un Gundogan, un Vidal, gente che sappia giocare a pallone ma soprattutto coprire diversi ruoli a centrocampo. 
Evrà anche io lo prenderei al volo, solo che tra due anni sei punto e a capo, io son dell'idea che i terzini bisogna andare a pescarli solamente in Brasile, Cafu, Alves, Maicon, R.Carlos, Serginho, i migliori sempre da li sono arrivati.
Io a 0 invece prenderei Valdes, molti dicono che è scarso ma piuttosto di Viviano,Curci e Abbiati gli faccio un triennale.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matuidi a noi però non serve, a noi serve un Rui Costa, un Seedorf, un Gundogan, un Vidal, gente che sappia giocare a pallone ma soprattutto coprire diversi ruoli a centrocampo.
> Evrà anche io lo prenderei al volo, solo che tra due anni sei punto e a capo, io son dell'idea che i terzini bisogna andare a pescarli solamente in Brasile, Cafu, Alves, Maicon, R.Carlos, Serginho, i migliori sempre da li sono arrivati.
> Io a 0 invece prenderei Valdes, molti dicono che è scarso ma piuttosto di Viviano,Curci e Abbiati gli faccio un triennale.



Valdes da un anno sta trattando con il Monaco, presumo un ingaggio stratosferico.

Sui terzini in Brasile ti do ragione, hanno bisogno di tanto lavoro tattico e difensivo, ma di base hanno doti tecniche ed atletiche notevoli. Ad esempio a me Dodo della Roma piace tanto, sta crescendo a vista d'occhio. 

Comunque sul centrocampista è evidente che ci serva uno con quelle caratteristiche, ma un Matuidi a prescindere a zero lo prenderei subito, bel centrocampista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Vidic - Evra


Gente di livello internazionale, non mi interessa se son vecchi.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vidic - Evra
> 
> 
> Gente di livello internazionale, non mi interessa se son vecchi.



Non bisogna mai guardare la carta d'identità ma l'integrità atletica. Spesso coincidono i fattori, ma non è detto che sia così. Klose fino a poco tempo fa correva come un ragazzino.


----------



## Rui Costa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Vidic è una scommessa che farei. Esperienza assurda. Matuidi non ci serve per nulla, ennesimo medianaccio, non sopporto più giocatori del genere da quando ce ne hanno accostati così tanti. Serve gente tecnica, c'è da ripeterlo allo sfinimento. Concordo su Valdes perché come De Sanctis può dare ancora molto, peccato non rinuncerebbe mai ai soldi ed ormai siamo snobbati.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minimo 15 di questi sarebbero tranquillamente titolari.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vidic - Evra
> 
> 
> Gente di livello internazionale, non mi interessa se son vecchi.



Vidic non si discute, tranne da un punto di vista fisico. Ha tanti tanti problemi, quello l'unico dubbio!


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vidic non si discute, tranne da un punto di vista fisico. Ha tanti tanti problemi, quello l'unico dubbio!



Già, però non è vecchissssimo, è anzianotto, per me è il meglio a cui possiamo aspirare.

Sempre stato tra i miei centrali preferiti

Immaginate una difesa:

Abate DeSciglio Vidic Evra


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Presenze Premier di Vidic

11/12 6 presenze
12/13 19 presenze
13/14 12 presenze

E' dal 10/11 che non riesce a mattere in piedi una stagione in piena disponibilità. Un caso!?


----------

